# camping & caravan club



## t&s (Apr 21, 2008)

is it realy worth being a member
i origanly joined 16 years ago i joined to benifit from there discounted ferry prices and vehicle insurance it was compeditive then 
now i can find equal vehicle insurance a lot cheaper elseware 
and as far as ferry prices are concerned i have always shoped around then aproached camping & caravan club and asked one of  there advertised cheaper ferry prices 
there quote is always dearer untill i mention there adds saying your adds say  we are cheaper. 
the best they have been able to offfer me in the past three years is a disgruntled agreement  to price match 
and after i did all the work shopping around saying its the best  they could do  
what and them a travel agent i dint think so 
do you think they are catering for the new beginer caravanners who dont know any better
 or are they just becomming another expensive holliday company
or am i being a bit over the top with my assumptions ?


----------



## cas (Apr 21, 2008)

I use the temp holiday sites as the kids dont like wild camping it bores them, I also found I could get my recovery through the RAC as there was norestriction on DIY vans if your were a member but I have heard this has changed so if my new van isnt coverd by them i may rethink


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only remain a member of the C&CC for the RAC and also the CCI card. Its certainly not for the magazine
Both the CC and the C&CC seem to be becoming "big business". They do have large amounts of money at their disposal. One does wonder what the money gets spent on. It certainly isn't paying the staff at their sites
Please don't suggest reading the accounts because I'm sorry, but they don't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## t&s (Apr 22, 2008)

*i agree*

they are just becoming a big holliday company the benifits have diminished over the years but as you say not the profits
they even have static vans of there own they let out 
thats not camping & caravaning to me


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 24, 2008)

*club*

It is like every thing becoming exspensive.They dont cater very well, for those who just want to park over night.We sometimes pick out rallies, were hard to wild, if we want to go to a certain area.Most mtorhome owners,wander around were as caravanners just want to stay in one place .It depends on what you want,we use to caravan but changed many years ago ,but stayed with the club.


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 24, 2008)

t&s said:


> is it realy worth being a member
> i origanly joined 16 years ago i joined to benifit from there discounted ferry prices and vehicle insurance it was compeditive then
> now i can find equal vehicle insurance a lot cheaper elseware
> and as far as ferry prices are concerned i have always shoped around then aproached camping & caravan club and asked one of  there advertised cheaper ferry prices
> ...



yes i think its well worth being a member........george and i got a great deal on motorohme insurance this year....it was absolutely fantastic...also i use the cl's from time to time (although iv never shown my membership card) iv only ever used a club site twice in nearly 2 years...i will still carry on with my membership in september as overall im very happy...sammclouis


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 24, 2008)

Just sacked the Caravan Club as they seem pretty M/H unfriendly but I like the C&CC as they have sites that are pretty basic, I can stay at Hayfield for £3.20 a night in low season, and I am just where I want to be, I could not get closer by Wilding and what is £3.20, for security and peace of mind. Bakewell is even cheaper, no toilets or showers . so I will stay with them for that reason and cheap ferries. I find Caravan Guard cheaper for Insurance.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 24, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> - -  so I will stay with them for that reason and cheap ferries. I find Caravan Guard cheaper for Insurance.



I used them for the Ferry and they were £1 cheaper. My membership costs??? I'm not sure but I'm sure that its more than £1


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 24, 2008)

Do CCC do breakdown cover?  Currently with GreenFlag through CC but thinking of changing.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## walkers (Apr 24, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Do CCC do breakdown cover?  Currently with GreenFlag through CC but thinking of changing.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


they do indeed but with rac instead of green flag


----------



## Polly (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi
I'm a member of the C.C.C. 
I am also the secretary of N.E.C.D.A.and the editor of their rag (The Cheshire Chat)
I have found the club members friendly and helpful (that sounds like you lot)
I use club sites but mainly DA sites (especially if they have a tractor)

My only bug bare and I must not be the only one but I am paying £35 subscription for 1 person the same as a family.
But otherwise I am very happy.
I am just looking where to go May Day might go to Hayfield if it's not full and beginning of June take the grandson down to a DA meet at Anglesey while his mum and dad are at work (still thinking about that one)
going back to May Day any wild camping up for grabs????


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Walkers

Unfortunately I cant find it on the web page.


----------



## Polly (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi
Forgot to mention I am with the AA for breakdown cover as they were the only ones who would cover the motorhome and not the person

Forget my head if it was not screwed on


----------



## walkers (Apr 24, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Thanks Walkers
> 
> Unfortunately I cant find it on the web page.


never really looked on the webpage but it is advertised with the monthly magazine, i am not a member anymore but polly appears to be maybe she can look it up in her monthly mag for you


----------



## walkers (Apr 24, 2008)

found it http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/arrival


----------



## cas (May 5, 2008)

Just back from a weekend rally with the C.C.C. no snobery made welcome and the little one was off playing and I didnt need to worry about him.


----------



## lenny (May 5, 2008)

cas said:


> Just back from a weekend rally with the C.C.C. no snobery made welcome and the little one was off playing and I didnt need to worry about him.



Agreed, it really is "The friendly club"


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 5, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Just sacked the Caravan Club as they seem pretty M/H unfriendly but I like the C&CC as they have sites that are pretty basic, I can stay at Hayfield for £3.20 a night in low season, and I am just where I want to be, I could not get closer by Wilding and what is £3.20, for security and peace of mind. Bakewell is even cheaper, no toilets or showers . so I will stay with them for that reason and cheap ferries. I find Caravan Guard cheaper for Insurance.



I stayed at Hayfield in 1991 with some friends, is the pub over the stream still open?
I do seem to think it was very narrow the entry into the site - is my memory correct? It was a lovely site and the pub was nice. I've been considering joining one of the clubs but I'm undecided and it's interesting to hear other peoples views.


----------



## Don (May 5, 2008)

lenny said:


> Agreed, it really is "The friendly club"



Dont know about that, I have just got back from Beadnell Bay with the Grandchildren. Warden stopped them playing with a Small sponge ball, his argument was the damage to other members Tents and campers, A sponge ball, do me a favour. They also like to fly a goose on the end of a 2 mtr pole, strapped to the rear of the van, "Cant fly that its against Health and Safety".
I for one am thinking of dropping my renewal.

Don


----------



## cas (May 5, 2008)

BedfordMJ said:


> I stayed at Hayfield in 1991 with some friends, is the pub over the stream still open?
> I do seem to think it was very narrow the entry into the site - is my memory correct? It was a lovely site and the pub was nice. I've been considering joining one of the clubs but I'm undecided and it's interesting to hear other peoples views.



If youve got children the rally sites are good, theres always someone for them to play with, and the RAC will cover most self builds under the arriavals scheme.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 5, 2008)

cas said:


> If youve got children the rally sites are good, theres always someone for them to play with, and the RAC will cover most self builds under the arriavals scheme.



No  kids but a rather fat elderly Husky who likes digginf for rabbits and conning food out of people by looking cute. I prefer places really quiet.


----------



## cas (May 5, 2008)

I only use them if ive got the kids,


----------



## jimmul (May 6, 2008)

Have been a member since I got my MH simply because I got better discounts for insurance and recovery(which is usually a good bit more than the subscription) , but not from them, theirs was more expensive! Its also handy to use them for a night, for showers, emptying, and topping up after a few days when wildcamping, because no matter how anal clubs are about rules etc. they do keep immaculate campsites.


----------



## AndyC (May 6, 2008)

jimmul said:


> Its also handy to use them for a night, for showers, emptying, and topping up after a few days when wildcamping, because no matter how anal clubs are about rules etc. they do keep immaculate campsites.



You can do that on a lot of C&CC sites without paying for a night, by using their Motorhome Stopoff service, costs £5

AndyC


----------



## tresrikay (May 6, 2008)

BedfordMJ said:


> I stayed at Hayfield in 1991 with some friends, is the pub over the stream still open?
> I do seem to think it was very narrow the entry into the site - is my memory correct? It was a lovely site and the pub was nice. I've been considering joining one of the clubs but I'm undecided and it's interesting to hear other peoples views.



Yes Beddy, the pub is still open, had a lovely meal there a month ago and all the pubs in the Village are still open. You are correct it is a bit tight to get through Hayfield but worth it as it is still the same as when you last visited an absolute gem. There this W/E 9/10/11 for the May Queen carnival. The village dresses itself up for the week, incredible. It is open to non Members.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 6, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Yes Beddy, the pub is still open, had a lovely meal there a month ago and all the pubs in the Village are still open. You are correct it is a bit tight to get through Hayfield but worth it as it is still the same as when you last visited an absolute gem. There this W/E 9/10/11 for the May Queen carnival. The village dresses itself up for the week, incredible. It is open to non Members.



thank you - would you cast your eye over the entrance my truck is about 24foot long and has the turning circle of a small African country.
I wish I could come but Truck not finished yet might try and MOT it on Friday.


----------



## cas (May 6, 2008)

Not sure if its the one im thinking of is there some hard standing at the bottom and a dog area at the top of the field, if so my old van was 24ft and I got her in, seem to remember a tight bend tho on the road in


----------



## lenny (May 6, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Yes Beddy, the pub is still open, had a lovely meal there a month ago and all the pubs in the Village are still open. You are correct it is a bit tight to get through Hayfield but worth it as it is still the same as when you last visited an absolute gem. There this W/E 9/10/11 for the May Queen carnival. The village dresses itself up for the week, incredible. It is open to non Members.



Well,Rick, you've sold Hayfield to us, we've booked up for the coming weekend so me ,the wife and grandbairns are on our way, Friday night after work.

BTW  Am I too late to enter myself for the village May Queen


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 6, 2008)

cas said:


> Not sure if its the one im thinking of is there some hard standing at the bottom and a dog area at the top of the field, if so my old van was 24ft and I got her in, seem to remember a tight bend tho on the road in



Yes I remember it like a hairpin bend. I also seem to remember quite a few trees to drop sap on your vans


----------



## tresrikay (May 7, 2008)

lenny said:


> Well,Rick, you've sold Hayfield to us, we've booked up for the coming weekend so me ,the wife and grandbairns are on our way, Friday night after work.
> 
> BTW  Am I too late to enter myself for the village May Queen



Great stuff Lenny, just thinking are you bringing that slavering, savage, man eating Doberpitrotwolfdanehound with you............. No seriously, looking forward to seeing you, If I can get my usual pitch 26, come and knock. If not in we will be at the Geoge Hotel or the Royal in Hayfield. What time will you be arriving? let the wardens Know you are looking for Rick...... I will bribe them to lay a false trail....... See you Friday. Entry form for May Queen left with Warden.


----------



## lenny (May 7, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Great stuff Lenny, just thinking are you bringing that slavering, savage, man eating Doberpitrotwolfdanehound with you............. No seriously, looking forward to seeing you, If I can get my usual pitch 26, come and knock. If not in we will be at the Geoge Hotel or the Royal in Hayfield. What time will you be arriving? let the wardens Know you are looking for Rick...... I will bribe them to lay a false trail....... See you Friday. Entry form for May Queen left with Warden.



Of course, Jack will be onboard(The Fearless K9) so get them to lock up their Poodles. We could be late arrivals as I dont know yet what time I finish work on Friday. Looking foward to meeting you all and maybe more members.

BTW  I believe my pitch No. is 26,hope you don't mind


----------



## lenny (May 7, 2008)

***** said:


> I wonder if there is any space for us and the dog



Hope so,Graham, and anyone else that wants to come along,booked up thro the internet yesterday, no problems, cost £27 for 2 nights per family of 6.

Done a bit research on the area and found this interesting news report from 1932

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/1932/apr/25/1

Maybe we should get together and organise a mass trespass in our motorhomes


----------



## tresrikay (May 8, 2008)

***** said:


> Just booked for Kath Elledog & me.
> Sorry boys but pitch 26 has been allocated to us
> See you on Friday, safe journey to all
> £1or us!!


                Great stuff Graham, Will be great to see you and Kath again. You will probably be there before me, I will ring the wardens in the morning to try and get 3 pitches together. I rang tonight and 26 is occupied......... so thats the current pitch holder, me lenny and you + my brother in laws pup tent and 4 trees all on pitch 26:eek be cosy mind. P.S. Just rang the warden, they are putting us on 3 pitches together, so jobs agood un.


----------



## lenny (May 8, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Great stuff Graham, Will be great to see you and Kath again. You will probably be there before me, I will ring the wardens in the morning to try and get 3 pitches together. I rang tonight and 26 is occupied......... so thats the current pitch holder, me lenny and you + my brother in laws pup tent and 4 trees all on pitch 26:eek be cosy mind. P.S. Just rang the warden, they are putting us on 3 pitches together, so jobs agood un.



Good one,Trotsky Rick,should arrive mid evening although there's a little doubt about the wife joining us,we'll make a decision tomorrow.
Never mind ,I'll be there with at least 2 grandbairns and JACK ,of course, in fact we've just bought him a new outfit for the weekend and as you can see by the pic, he's really impressed







See you all tomorrow and have a safe journey


----------



## tresrikay (May 8, 2008)

lenny said:


> Good one,Trotsky Rick,should arrive mid evening although there's a little doubt about the wife joining us,we'll make a decision tomorrow.
> Never mind ,I'll be there with at least 2 grandbairns and JACK ,of course, in fact we've just bought him a new outfit for the weekend and as you can see by the pic, he's really impressed
> 
> 
> ...



S C A R Y......... can you please give assurances that jack will not get up to the sort of shinnanagans that he did when you sent him down to me....... I still get nightmares................... GRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrreeeerrr


----------



## tresrikay (May 8, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> S C A R Y......... can you please give assurances that jack will not get up to the sort of shinnanagans that he did when you sent him down to me....... I still get nightmares................... GRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrreeeerrr



Just a thought Lenny , If you should arrive after we are gone to feasting in the hostelry of choice........ I am the dark hansom bloke in the berry with a star on the front with the setting sun behind my back and a bevy of revelutionary totty hanging on my every word........ just tell my security lakies your with Trotrsky Rick......... All doors shall be opened.


----------



## loubylou (May 9, 2008)

Some of the ccc 'sites for holidays' are very reasonable, not all, but some are really good value.  £8 per unit per night on a site that normally charges £20+ is a bargain for members and no need to book just turn up, for a whole month.

I really like the flexibility of it, although no electric with these sites.
Louby


----------

